# 0.0 Rating for the Day!?



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

Please tell me this just means I haven't been rated yet, >.<!!!


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

It means exactly that. Take a deep breath and #UberOn


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

You just haven't received your ratings yet.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

See what these ratings do to people!


----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

People are weird. You treat folks like royalty yet the ones you think are on board rate you badly. Keep up your game. It pays off in the long run.r


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Rating system overall here's with hidden agenda from uber, 
Even you do everything perfect you will still get low rating especially from new pax who are riding free


----------



## Asad Rizwan (May 21, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> It means exactly that. Take a deep breath and #UberOn





CommanderXL said:


> You just haven't received your ratings yet


Thanks for the assurance, guys. Although it's been two days and I still have yet to see feedback. Reading other posts, I believe it's because I took few trips per day so Uber wouldn't disclose whoever down-rated me or any other driver in general.


----------

